# Grouper Jigging in NC on Sat



## ksong

I am addicted to grouper jigging.
Some are crazy about AJ jigging, but I always choose grouper jigging over AJ jigging. 
One of the best places of grouper fishing in the US is NC.
While the population of grouper is dwindling in Fl, more grouper show up in NC each year due to light fishing pressure and migration of grouper from south. 
The majority of groupers caught in NC is gag grouper and red grouper.
You usually find gag grouper in shallower water in 60 - 100 ft while red grouper stay a little deeper water in 100 - 140 ft.
You can catch grouper in NC year round.
Originally I was thinking about going AJ jigging in NC for making video for upcoming Canyon Runner jigging seminars as well as Somerset fishing show in NJ, but I changed my mind to go grouper fishing instead as the recent reports of AJ jigging in NC are not encouraging.
We are going to target primarily for gag groupers in shallower water.
I hope we can take videos of catching big gag grouper on jigs on Sat.


----------



## hog

Bet those








of yours is gonna see some action 
:smile:

Look'n forward to your report. Hope you video the actual jigg'n part of the fish'n.... I love to watch videos that show the "how ya jig it" like that 

One of my favorite fish to catch and fish for with a jig too..​


----------



## eyecatcher

Where AT in NC? Charter?


----------



## ksong

Nothting new. They had excellent grouper bites on Thurs and Fri, but we encountered very slow grouper fishing on Sat. I don't know why it happened so many times on my trips.  However, we picked one here and picked one there to make a decent catch.

I started jigging first and had one decent gag grouper on the first drop with 230g FCL Labo jig. Though groupers didn't bite well, Good sized seabass were so thick. When you fish in NC, you are wondering why seabass has closed season. 

















Even we fished very shallow water, there were some decent gag groupers.

















I tested small Penn star drag TRQ12 and caught several gag groupers with it. For testing I used 80# braid using about 23 - 25 lbs drag. I am pretty impressed with this tiny reel, but I need more extensive test for a full review.









Decent gag grouper catch at the end of the trip, but Joe had to work hard.


----------



## jdusek

Dam!. I wish I cold get into group like that here on the Texas coast. I would have grouper sandwiches all winter.


----------



## hog

jdusek said:


> Dam!. I wish I cold get into group like that here on the Texas coast. I would have grouper sandwiches all winter.


X2
You got that right!!

Dang, thats a bunch of Grouper Dogs!!!

Yall Dunn GoouD Kil !
:cheers:

If you dont mind me ask'n---Were you slow bounc'n your jig on the bottom?


----------



## IgotSNAGGED

Those **** FCL Labos are probably the easiest jig to work and perhaps one of the most productive I've ever seen.


----------



## ksong

hog said:


> X2
> You got that right!!
> 
> Dang, thats a bunch of Grouper Dogs!!!
> 
> Yall Dunn GoouD Kil !
> :cheers:
> 
> If you dont mind me ask'n---Were you slow bounc'n your jig on the bottom?


When you fish commercially, you can not fool around with jigs too long. 
I founnd grouper jigging in NC is very tough.
Most of catches in the picture were done on bait.
I usually catch on jigs as many as other bait fishermen catch.
However, the catch ratio on jig in NC is 1:5 compared with bait fishing.
I usually bouncing the bottom with jigs with slow motion, but I jerk sharply sometimes to find a right tempo for a particular day.


----------



## jdusek

ksong,

Can you explain in little detail about slow bouncing jiging for grouper?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## doughboy361

jdusek said:


> ksong,
> 
> Can you explain in little detail about slow bouncing jiging for grouper?
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


all you do is bounce the jig off the bottom. bounce it hard on the bottom


----------



## El Carnicero

Please forgive me if this is a stupid question as I am a newbie, but in the first 2 pics the jig is tied to the head of the jig eye end. But the hook is hanging from the bottom what seems to be 4-5 inches. I have been rigging with a split and solid ring with the assist on the solid ring, to the head/eye end. Am I lowering my hookup ratio like I am rigging now? I do catch fish almost on every outing by snagging somewhere in the body, rather than a good lip hook. Thanks.


----------



## luna sea II

El Carnicero said:


> Please forgive me if this is a stupid question as I am a newbie, but in the first 2 pics the jig is tied to the head of the jig eye end. But the hook is hanging from the bottom what seems to be 4-5 inches. I have been rigging with a split and solid ring with the assist on the solid ring, to the head/eye end. Am I lowering my hookup ratio like I am rigging now? I do catch fish almost on every outing by snagging somewhere in the body, rather than a good lip hook. Thanks.


generally for grouper and snapper you'll get a much better hookup ratio with the hook on the tail end. you can use one on both ends or just the tail. other species like jacks you're better off with the hook on the head of the jig.

I know that's not what you usually see on the internet and in magazines but that's how it works in the real world.


----------



## captdc

*captdc*

what size Stella reel is that in the picture and were you using it for bait or lures. I just bought 2, a 10k and 18k, couldn't help myself. I told my wife it was an early Christmas present from her.


----------



## doughboy361

captdc said:


> what size Stella reel is that in the picture and were you using it for bait or lures. I just bought 2, a 10k and 18k, couldn't help myself. I told my wife it was an early Christmas present from her.


for jigging usually everyone uses the stella 8k swpg or 20k sw cuz of the ratio. 
8kswpg 4.9:1 and 20k sw 4.4:1. the one in the pix look like the 20k sw. the 10k and 18k is usually use for popping/swimbait.


----------

